# Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

						Disney macht die Übernahme von 20 Century Fox komplett und ist damit Besitzer eines sehr umfangreichen Portfolios spannender Marken. Zum Deal gehört auch Rupert Murdochs Anteil an Sky, nicht aber die US-Cable-Gesellschaft mit ihren Nachrichtensender.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*


----------



## thrustno1 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

dann kann Disney ja anfangen weitere Marken in Grund und Boden zu Rammen.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> dann kann Disney ja anfangen weitere Marken in Grund und Boden zu Rammen.



Jop. Da wird sicherlich dann auch bald mal wieder alles geremaked, was nicht angenagelt ist. Wenn das keinen mehr juckt, gibts 2x im Jahr einen neuen Teil von jeder Sparte, bis es keiner mehr sehen kann


----------



## Cobar (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Kronos schrieb:


> Jop. Da wird sicherlich dann auch bald mal wieder alles geremaked, was nicht angenagelt ist. Wenn das keinen mehr juckt, gibts 2x im Jahr einen neuen Teil von jeder Sparte, bis es keiner mehr sehen kann


Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.
Neue Schauspieler, mit neuer sexueller Identität, neuer Hautfarbe und aus Han Solo wird dann eben Hanna Solo, weil das heutzutage eben so sein muss.


----------



## sunburst1988 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Das einzig Positive das ich darin sehe ist, dass X-Men und das MCU nun verbunden werden können. Wobei die bisherigen X-Men Filme schon deutlich düsterer sind (vor allem Logan). Mal sehen was sie daraus machen.

Ansonsten ist diese zunehmende Monopolisierung nie gut für den Kunden. Wenn man bedenkt was die Star Wars angetan haben...


----------



## BikeRider (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.



Warum ? Die sind so gut, wie sie sind.
Die Episoden 4-6 sind für mich eh die besten Episoden.


----------



## Bleistein (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen hat Disney Star Wars und Marvel zu Gold verwandelt. Die wissen grundsätzlich, wie es geht und haben die Wertschöpfungskette bald komplett im eigenen Hause. Wichtig wäre nur, dass die Geschäftspraktiken mit den Kinos und anderen Vertragspartnern ebenfalls "familenfreundlich" werden und der Code of Conduct nicht nur bei Teeny-Serien auf dem Disneychannel vorgegaukelt wird.

Ich hoffe mal auf ein MCU mit X-Men und den Fanta 4. Star Wars bleibt ein "Pflegefall" aber was Besseres gab es in den 20 Jahren davor auch nicht. Dass man LucasArts wieder aufleben lassen will, wie die Tage berichtet, macht in dem Bereich ebenfalls Hoffnung.


----------



## Nosi (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.
> Neue Schauspieler, mit neuer sexueller Identität, neuer Hautfarbe und aus Han Solo wird dann eben Hanna Solo, weil das heutzutage eben so sein muss.



omg was eine schlimme Vorstellung und, ich danke dir dafür

Aber immerhin konnten sich die Frauenrechtlerinnen mit so einer Leia nie beschweren. Sogar in dieser Hinsicht waren das moderne Filme.
Aber so ist das wenn die Macht mit einem ist, wird Mickey Mouse wohl nie verstehen



Bleistein schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal auf ein MCU mit X-Men und den Fanta 4. Star Wars bleibt ein "Pflegefall" aber was Besseres gab es in den 20 Jahren davor auch nicht.



Doch, Spiele, Bücher und die Erinnerung an einen Luke bevor Disney ihn getötet hat.



> Dass man LucasArts wieder aufleben lassen will, wie die Tage berichtet, macht in dem Bereich ebenfalls Hoffnung.



Das mit  Lucasarts war ja leider nur ne Fehlinformation


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

71 Milliarden


----------



## Bongripper666 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Juckt mich nicht. Habe von beiden in den letzten 10 Jahren keinen Film im Kino gesehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.
> Neue Schauspieler, mit neuer sexueller Identität, neuer Hautfarbe und aus Han Solo wird dann eben Hanna Solo, weil das heutzutage eben so sein muss.


Grauenvoll.


----------



## ric84 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Falls sie dann noch eine weitere Sparte benötigen sollten, könnten sie ja noch EA übernehmen. Verrammschung einer Marke können sie ja


----------



## Razilein (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.
> Neue Schauspieler, mit neuer sexueller Identität, neuer Hautfarbe und aus Han Solo wird dann eben Hanna Solo, weil das heutzutage eben so sein muss.



Ein indischer TransGenderX mit Vollbart und Rosa Tütü als Chewbacca!


----------



## Cobar (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Razilein schrieb:


> Ein indischer TransGenderX mit Vollbart und Rosa Tütü als Chewbacca!


Perfekt! Solche Vorschläge brauchen wir hier, damit Disney sie dann direkt übernehmen kann.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man Darth Vader so auch nicht einfach lassen kann oder? Darüber sind wir uns doch einig.
Padme muss dringend durch einen Mann ersetzt werden, um das Drama um Lukes Väter viel besser verständlich zu machen für die heutigen Snowflakes.
"Luke, ich bin einer deiner Väter!"


----------



## RRe36 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Hmm, weiß aktuell noch nicht was ich von dem Deal halten soll. Disney ist ja durchaus in der Lage Franchises mit Anlauf gegen die Wand zu fahren 
Ob die X-Men im MCU besonders dolle werden mag ich auch noch nicht beurteilen, außer sie stellen die Einführung geschickt an damit es sich nicht nach "Jetzt haben wir die Marke und ab damit ins MCU" anfühlt.


----------



## hRy1337 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

71 Mrd. $... und Lucas hat sich im nachhinein geärgert nur 4 Mrd. $ genommen zu haben für die Rechte an Star Wars. Wie Recht er hatte


----------



## defPlaya (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney macht Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co. wechseln den Besitzer*

Toll ab jetzt nur noch DD 5.1 auf den UHD Blu Rays. Disney ist in dieser Hinsicht total 90er.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, dass die alte Star Wars Trilogie (Episode 4-6) dringend mal ein Remake bräuchte.
> Neue Schauspieler, mit neuer sexueller Identität, neuer Hautfarbe und aus Han Solo wird dann eben Hanna Solo, weil das heutzutage eben so sein muss.



Bitte nicht, ich habe den 7. Film geschaut und der war deutlich schlechter als die 6 Vorgänger die George Lucas noch selber produziert hat! Seit Disney sich die Rechte von Star Wars gesichert hat sind die Filme der Reihe nicht mehr so gut, ich habe schon lange nix gutes über die Disney-SW Filmen gelesen aber viel schlechtes.  
Wenn schon ein Remake kommt dann bitte die Geschichte 1:1 nachspielen und George Lucas soll mitwirken und zwar nicht nur 1% der Produktion sondern in der gesamten Produktion!


----------



## mrpendulum (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Frei nach dem Motto: Make Hollywood (Never) Great again!


----------



## Homerclon (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht, ich habe den 7. Film geschaut und der war deutlich schlechter als die 6 Vorgänger die George Lucas noch selber produziert hat! Seit Disney sich die Rechte von Star Wars gesichert hat sind die Filme der Reihe nicht mehr so gut, ich habe schon lange nix gutes über die Disney-SW Filmen gelesen aber viel schlechtes.
> Wenn schon ein Remake kommt dann bitte die Geschichte 1:1 nachspielen und George Lucas soll mitwirken und zwar nicht nur 1% der Produktion sondern in der gesamten Produktion!



Rogue One schon gesehen? Der war von den Disney Produktionen recht gut. Ep7 & 8 am besten vergessen, und so tun als hätte es diese nie gegeben. (Solo hab ich noch nicht gesehen, daher kein Urteil dazu von mir.)

Nebenbei: die Gender-Thematik die bei Ep7+8 von vielen kritisiert wird, fand ich nicht störend. Dafür waren die Charaktere und die Story schon schlecht genug, es braucht nichts weiteres um die Filme schlecht dastehen zu lassen.

Wenn ein Remake von Star Wars Filmen angebracht wäre, dann von Ep7 & 8. Aber die Drehbücher erst gar nicht wieder rauskramen, sondern verbrennen und bei 0 wieder anfangen. Als Inspiration sollte man in die EU-Werke schauen. Das sind zwar auch nicht alles Meisterwerke, aber keines davon das ich bisher gelesen/gespielt habe war schlechter als Ep7&8.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Homerclon schrieb:


> Rogue One schon gesehen? Der war von den Disney Produktionen recht gut. Ep7 & 8 am besten vergessen, und so tun als hätte es diese nie gegeben. (Solo hab ich noch nicht gesehen, daher kein Urteil dazu von mir.)
> 
> Nebenbei: die Gender-Thematik die bei Ep7+8 von vielen kritisiert wird, fand ich nicht störend. Dafür waren die Charaktere und die Story schon schlecht genug, es braucht nichts weiteres um die Filme schlecht dastehen zu lassen.
> 
> Wenn ein Remake von Star Wars Filmen angebracht wäre, dann von Ep7 & 8. Aber die Drehbücher erst gar nicht wieder rauskramen, sondern verbrennen und bei 0 wieder anfangen. Als Inspiration sollte man in die EU-Werke schauen. Das sind zwar auch nicht alles Meisterwerke, aber keines davon das ich bisher gelesen/gespielt habe war schlechter als Ep7&8.



Nein Rogue One noch nicht gesehen aber ich werde mal sehen ob ich den Film kaufe oder ob er vielleicht bald im Fernsehen läuft.


----------



## RtZk (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht, ich habe den 7. Film geschaut und der war deutlich schlechter als die 6 Vorgänger die George Lucas noch selber produziert hat! Seit Disney sich die Rechte von Star Wars gesichert hat sind die Filme der Reihe nicht mehr so gut, ich habe schon lange nix gutes über die Disney-SW Filmen gelesen aber viel schlechtes.
> Wenn schon ein Remake kommt dann bitte die Geschichte 1:1 nachspielen und George Lucas soll mitwirken und zwar nicht nur 1% der Produktion sondern in der gesamten Produktion!



Rouge One ist ein klasse Filme und Solo war nicht übel, nur nicht gerade Star Wars like. Dass 7 und 8 so verhunzt sind, liegt mehr am Regisseur und Drehbuchautor.


----------



## Zwiebo (22. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

Hoffentlich wird Family Guy jetzt nicht Familientauglich. Der Deal gefällt mir nicht. Disney wird irgendwann komplett kontrollieren, was wir konsumieren.


----------



## GreitZ (23. März 2019)

*AW: Disney mach Übernahme von Fox komplett: X-Men, Avengers, American Horror Story und Co wechseln den Besitzer*

To ddak! Ich werde meinen ersten streaming Dienst Disney++  gerne abbonieren


----------

